#ubuntu-dk 2011-05-30
<s_kragh> godaften
<s_kragh> :)
<s_kragh> kan man hente voiplay i ved det fra cs ned til ubuntu ?
<s_kragh> og steam :)?
<s_kragh> ?
<neohashi> s_kragh: der er åbenbart ingen der ved det.. er ikke selv gamer så kan desværre ikke svare på dit spørgsmål. Unden at vide det kan det dog være at wine kan klare dit problem.
<s_kragh> ja oki det er bare min dreng der vil spille og har kun den her han kan spille på vis det var men tak for det :)
<MikeDK> der findes ingen native steamklient til linux/unix.......endnu, men vi er nogle som stadig håber på det kommer
<MikeDK> men steam kan installeres via wine
<laoshi_> AJenbo: http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=14010&p=90393#p90393
<AJenbo> laoshi_, er det så pludseligt mit ansvar at løse den bare fordi du kaster et link efter mig :)
<AJenbo> Den her går mig lidt på da den også påvirker mine forældres USB mikrofon :(
<AJenbo> http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=13967
<AJenbo> laoshi_, tror du ikke bare han kan slette den og så systemet vil danne en ny ved næste opdatering eller indholder den også status for hans nuværrende system?
<laoshi_> AJenbo: prøv at prikke til zob angående den mikrofon
<Ubuntubruger3> hallo?
<Ubuntubruger3> jeg er helt ny med ubuntu - synes det er fedt, men har lidt svært ved at få tingene til at køre.
<Ubuntubruger3> "?spørgsmål" hvordan får jeg mine spil til at køre i ubuntu som er installeret på min hd fra windows ?
#ubuntu-dk 2011-05-31
<Ubuntubruger7> ?spørgsmål  Hej, jeg har smækket Ubuntu på min maskine, og jeg er glad for Ubuntu, det er bare som om at det lagger i "docken" i 11.04, hvordan kan det være ?
<Ubuntubruger7> og hvordan kan jeg fikse det ?
<Kvik_sweden> sorry har ikke prøvet 11.04
<Ubuntubruger7> ØV, burde jeg skifte til en LTS næste gang sådan en dukker op ?
<Kvik_sweden> men kan du ikke bare køre det unden unity
<Kvik_sweden> eller så unity fra når du logger på der kan du ta kalssik
<Kvik_sweden> så ser det ud som i lts, bare du har alt det nye software
<Ubuntubruger7> Det er bare netop Unity som jeg godt kan lide, men det mærkeligste er at den har 4GB Ram, Athlon X2, og har kørt Windows 7 uden problmer
<Kvik-sverige> Ubuntubruger7, evt driver til grafik kortet
<Ubuntubruger7> Den er installed, det er en ATI
<Kvik-sverige> så har jeg ikke nogen ider, jeg bekalger
<Kvik-sverige> lige pt køre jeg med gnome3
<Kvik-sverige> men evt starte en tråd på forumet
<Ubuntubruger7> Ja, det må jeg lige se på
<s_kragh> kan man få steam og voiplay på ubuntu 11,04 uden og køre det igemmen wine?
#ubuntu-dk 2011-06-01
<kneaux> hej alle
<kristian-aalborg> det var lige godt.... jeg tror jeg har fået virus!
<ChrisBuchholz> aah, really, kristian-aalborg ?
<ChrisBuchholz> hvad ville du forresten tidligere?
<kristian-aalborg> jeg ville høre om du kunne tænke dig at lege med webdesign
<kristian-aalborg> men så fik jeg (tilsyneladende) virus/ malware
<kristian-aalborg> jeg får spam fra en gmail-konto jeg har... det er i sig selv ikke tegn på at min egen sikkerhed er blevet brudt
<kristian-aalborg> MEN det begyndte først da jeg loggede ind på konto'en efter lang tids fravær
<kristian-aalborg> altså  den konto som sender spam... bl. a til mig selv
<ChrisBuchholz> Ah, i like the new ubuntu mono font (only in beta). Quite nice
<ChrisBuchholz> kristian-aalborg: lyder mærkeligt.
<ChrisBuchholz> kristian-aalborg: Lege med webdesign - hvad tænker du på?
<kristian-aalborg> jeg har en idé til en side
<ChrisBuchholz> cool, fortæl
<kristian-aalborg> jeg tror dog, jeg har fundet en partner in crime ;)
<ChrisBuchholz> ah, well okay :)
<kristian-aalborg> men det er selvf. linux-relateret
<ChrisBuchholz> right
<kristian-aalborg> men intet er fastlagt endnu
<ChrisBuchholz> nej okay ;)
<ChrisBuchholz> men sig endelig til hvis du har lyst til at snakke om det. På hvilken som helst måde :)
<kristian-aalborg> jep, jeg kunne nok få brug for noget respons :)
<kristian-aalborg> for indeværende er jeg dog mest opsat på at finde ud af, om jeg har ubudne gæster på maskinen
<ChrisBuchholz> hehe right ;)
<kristian-aalborg> det er lige skummelt nok at det sker præcis som jeg aktiverer den konto igen
<kristian-aalborg> ChrisBuchholz, privat ping?
<ChrisBuchholz> kristian-aalborg: sure
#ubuntu-dk 2011-06-02
<britta_> ?spørgsmål. Er der en der har tid og lyst til at hjælpe med et trådløst netværksproblem?
<britta_> ?spørgsmål. Er der en der har tid og lyst til at hjælpe med et trådløst netværksproblem? Jeg installerede updates på en toshiba satellite med et intel PRO/wireless kort, som nu virker helt dødt.
<pixiarvai> prøv at se hvilket kort det er med lspci
<britta_> pixiarvai, Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<britta_> rfkill list all siger 0: phy0: Wireless LAN
<britta_> 	Soft blocked: no
<britta_> 	Hard blocked: yes
<britta_> og http://paste.ubuntu.com/616755/ giver resultatet af dmesg | grep iwl
<pixiarvai> jeg kan ikke lige en hurtig løsning
<britta_> jeg har forsøgt at toggle networkskortet til og fra, og der lader ikke til at være andre muligheder for at tænde og slukke for det. Jeg har mistanke til de updates jeg installerede i går.
<britta_> ok. Tak alligevel.
<pixiarvai> prøv i forum, og skriv lige hvilken udgave du er på
<britta_> Jeg prøver.
<ChrisBuchholz> ?spørgsmål jeg har en WD TV HD Live media center. Det er sat til mit tv, og har en ekstern harddisk plugget ind, hvis indhold jeg så kan tilgå via tv'et. Men boksen streamer også den eksterne harddisk over LAN, og i Mac OS X kan jeg se boksen og se dens indhold, men på ubuntu kan jeg ikke. Der var én gang hvor den dukkede op i banshee (muligvis for at streame der fra), men da jeg trykkede sagde den, at den ikke kunne tilgå ...
<ChrisBuchholz> ... den, og jeg har heller ikke set den, hverken i banshee eller nautilus, siden. Hvordan gør jeg lige det her?
<nigelb> sbc: ping
<nigelb> sbc: We talked on the loco-directory bug, I'd like to get more details to debug what's going on, do have a few minutes?
<sbc> nigelb: pong
<nigelb> sbc: Hi, I just looked at the LD code and I'm trying to figure out how to fix the bug you filed
<nigelb> Right now, what we do is filter all the people inside the LD database and throw out everyone who belongs to the team you're trying to edit
<nigelb> You'd replied on the bug thread that there are some of your team members on loco-directory but they don't show up.  Can you confirm that they are members of the ubuntu-dk team on launchpad?
<sbc> nigelb: Yes. The ubuntu-dk teams has about 49 members, and I only see 5 members in the 'short' list. Below that is a lot of users I don't know.
<nigelb> Yeah, after that we show the remaining people on LP.
<nigelb> I think what we do need to fix is that we need to pull all the members of your team onto loco-diectory
<nigelb> right now, I think a profile is created only if a user logins
<sbc> ahh, wait. There is a difference between loco-directory and launchpad.
<nigelb> so if you have a user x in your launchpad team who has not logged into loco.ubuntu.com, that name probably isn't going to show up on loco-directory
<sbc> Then I told you wrong. I can't confirm that everyone has logged in there ( i thought it was LP all of it).
<nigelb> Ah.
<nigelb> my suspicions are now confirmed :)
<nigelb> We are doing things suboptimally
<sbc> that could explain the short list of five users
<nigelb> yup
<nigelb> only 5 people probably have logged into loco.ubuntu.com
<sbc> sounds right.
<nigelb> Awesome, I'll update the bug with the information from our conversation :)
<sbc> But bad when we want to list admins / contacts who haven't necessarily  logged in.
<sbc> ok
<nigelb> sbc: Thanks for your time in helping me debug this.  We should pull names from launchpad teams.  That's the only way we can get you right information.
<sbc> true
<sbc> sorry I misunderstood that earlier. I just assumed it was all from LP.
<nigelb> yeah, I thought as much, that's why I came looking for you :)
#ubuntu-dk 2011-06-03
<Ubuntubruger5> Hej. Er der nogen her med viden om LMMS?
<Ubuntubruger5> ?spørgsmål Hej. Er der nogen her med viden om LMMS?
<lars_bauer>  
#ubuntu-dk 2011-06-05
<pakster> hey, jeg har installeret webmin på min ubuntu server, men jeg får denne fejl: "The syslog configuration file /etc/rsyslog.conf was not found on your system"
<pakster> hvor kan jeg finde den fil?
<cromag> jeg ville forvente den ville komme hvis en syslog server var installeret.
<pakster> det er sikkert det jeg mangler
<[dmp]> pakster: Har du selv tjekket om den er der?
<pakster> DMP: ja, det er den ikke
<cromag> kan det ske at webmin kan fortælles den ikke skal se på syslog ?
<pakster> det kan vel være, men jeg har dog en syslog.conf
<pakster> jeg forsøger mig ad
<pakster> jeg skulle bare være lidt mindre n00b, og så installere rsyslog...
 * [dmp] troede faktisk at ubuntu server ogsaa brugte rsyslogd
<kresten> Det her er nok meget off topic. Med det gamle digital signatur, var det muligt at bruge signaturen til eksempelvis login. Jævnfør: http://www.udvikleren.dk/artikler/307/digital-signatur-med-apache-og-php/
<kresten> Er noget lignende muligt med nemid?
<S_Kragh> nogle der ved noget om ubuntu og steam ?
#ubuntu-dk 2012-05-28
<Momsemor> test
<Momsemor> Prøve...
<pixiarvai> der er møde på #ubuntu-dk-moede nu
#ubuntu-dk 2012-05-29
<Ubuntubruger1> Please. Fortæl mig lige hvorfor Ubuntu er bedre end windows ud over at det er open source. Jeg ved, at det er hurtigt osv., men det kræver virkelig ogsÃ¥ at man sætter sig ind i tingene. Jeg er student og er træt af windows og alle dets begrænsninger. Jeg har kørt ubuntu før, men synes at det var alt for svært i længden. Jeg skal have mulighed for at køre de programmer jeg skal bruge til undervisningen, men har fÃ
<Ubuntubruger1> t to do?
<Ubuntubruger1> Og hvorfor Ubuntu frem for alle de andre linux distos?
<cromag> Ubuntubruger1: http://go-ubuntu.dk/wiki/category/hvorfor-ubuntu måske dét er noget du kan bruge
<OZ8AAZ> blåbärgröd...
<OZ8AAZ> så virkede det :) 'eftermiddag, y'all
<stix> dav dav
<Blaek> "?spørgsmål" hej det her er min første gang på irc, der står i guiden at jeg skal slå “Show away once” fra. Hvordan gør jeg det?
<lars_t_h> Blaek, i Xchat2 er det via menuen: Settings > Preferences. I categories, vælg underkategorien Chatting > General
#ubuntu-dk 2012-05-31
<Ubuntubruger1> hey har vi nogle apache .htaccess experter herinde ?spørgsmål
<jarlen> Vil din dag blive bedre af at vide det, eller har du et rigtigt spørgsmål?
<Ubuntubruger1> Nej det er mere fordi jeg sidder med et iriterende .htacess problem
<Ubuntubruger1> jeg prøver at lave en 301 viderestilling men får en 301 fejl
<Ubuntubruger1> 310 fejl mener jeg, her har jeg min htacces http://pastebin.com/gWH6utYW
<Ubuntubruger1> RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^test.dk [NC] RewriteRule ^(.*)$ http://www.test.dk/$1 [L,R=301] < det er her
<Ubuntubruger1> Jeg kører hos Gigahost - og jeg kan ændre server indstillingerne derinde
<Ubuntubruger1> Hvis det er så kan jeg send dig det rigtige domæne hvor du kan se det i auktion
<jarlen> og du har prøvet at udkommentere resten så du ved at det er der fejlen ligger?
<Ubuntubruger1> ja hvis jeg fjerne den virker det jo, jeg har selv indsat det jo
<Ubuntubruger1> Meningen er den skal lave en url viderestilling fra mitdomæne.dk til www.mitdomæne.dkl
<Ubuntubruger1> SEO mæssigt.
<jarlen> sådan er det jo, det ved alle jo
<Ubuntubruger1> 2 sek du får lige link i pm
<jarlen> men det har ikke noget at gøre med om du har prøvet at fjerne det alle
<jarlen> andet*
<Ubuntubruger1> det andet er med prestashop og ville være en dårlig ide
<jarlen> test er sjældent en dårlig idé
<jarlen> men hvis du prøver at reloade din side et par gange vil du se at www. hhv forsvinder, og bliver proppet på igen
<Ubuntubruger1> hmm
<Ubuntubruger1> prøv i chrome
<jarlen> så som din fejl siger, har du et redirect loop, her sandsynligvis i form af en regel der tilføjer www.
<jarlen> Jeg er i chrome
<Ubuntubruger1> ok så burde den viderstille til www
<Ubuntubruger1> det gør den også
<Ubuntubruger1> har kun indsat
<jarlen> og hvis du reloader igen, redirecter den til ikke-www
<Ubuntubruger1> RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^domæne.dk [NC]
<Ubuntubruger1> ok 2 sek
<jarlen> så du har www. der redirecter til ikke-www., og omvendt
<jarlen> altså et loop
<Ubuntubruger1> du har sørme ret den danser rundt
<Ubuntubruger1> hvordan kan jeg fixe det har rodet med det i 2 timer nu, kan være du kan redde min aften
<jarlen> Der er ingen der siger at det er en .htacess-regel
<jarlen> det kan sagtens være noget i din kode der redirecter til ikke-www
<Ubuntubruger1> hvis jeg fjerner de 2 linjer så fungere det.
<Ubuntubruger1> som jeg har indsat
<Ubuntubruger1> bare ikke med www så
<jarlen> Jeg kan ikke umiddelbart se noget i den .htaccess du linkede til, men det betyder ikke nødvendigvis at det ikke er der
<jarlen> hvad hvis du fjerner linjerne og går til siden MED www.?
<Ubuntubruger1> tjek nu eks
<Ubuntubruger1> nu virker det
<Ubuntubruger1> fordi jeg har fjernet de 2 linjer
<jarlen> Nu har du altid siden uden www
<jarlen> så har du vel vundet?
<Ubuntubruger1> nej fordi jeg ville have den med www
<Ubuntubruger1> 2 sek prøver lige noget andet
<jarlen> hvorfor?
<Ubuntubruger1> tjek nu
<Ubuntubruger1> nu har jeg vundet
<Ubuntubruger1> :-)
<jarlen> men hvorfor? der er ingen fordele ved at have www., med mindre du virkelig synes w er et fantastisk smukt bogstav
<Ubuntubruger1> det fordi har man begge dele bliver da duplicate content
<jarlen> men du havde kun en af delene
<Ubuntubruger1> jeg have begge før
<Ubuntubruger1> du kunne tilgå fra begge
<Ubuntubruger1> og når folk laver links til min side
<Ubuntubruger1> så skriver de typisk www.jarlen.dk
<Ubuntubruger1> og ikke jarlen.dk
<Ubuntubruger1> Det gør at jeg ranker bedre?
<jarlen> ikke da du begyndte at stille dit spørgsmål, der havde du kun ikke-www
<Ubuntubruger1> Ja men det er lidt dårlig at have det på den måde
<jarlen> næppe
<jarlen> Du ville nok have fået mere ud af at bruge de 2 timer på indhold :-)
<Ubuntubruger1> hehe
<Ubuntubruger1> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58TWLUKpOdI
<Ubuntubruger1> se følgende video
<[dmp]> man kan ogsaa fortaelle google via webmasters-interfacet, om man foretraekker "www" eller non-www.. saa jeg tror ikke at det bliver betragtet som duplicate content (mere)
<Ubuntubruger1> http://www.domaener.net/domaene-navn-med-eller-uden-www.html
<Ubuntubruger1> dmp du har ret, dog skabes da duplicate content hvis man kan tilgå begge
<jarlen> Det er nok minimalt hvad indflydelse det har
<jarlen> men jeg synes stadig det er fin stil at vælge en
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger1: i og med, at man kan fortaelle google at du fortraekker domaenet med "www" (eller uden), saa maa de jo vaere opmaerksom paa at det er samme site med 2 domaener.. og dermed, (min spekulation), tror jeg ikke de straffer for duplicate contents
<jarlen> Men derfra til at bruge timer på at få den ene frem for den anden, er vist at skyde over målet
<Ubuntubruger1> Jarlen nej ikke helt, det giver pote i længden.
<Ubuntubruger1> Især hvis man ville have perfekt seo på sin hjemmeside, folk linker jo til dit domæne.
<Ubuntubruger1> Som gør at du løfter dig på din forretning, keyword osv osv
<Ubuntubruger1> Så det er helt okay - det er bare noget andet at det ikke fungere med serveren som jeg kørte hos
<jarlen> perfekt SEO
<jarlen> det er et sjovt koncept :P
<Ubuntubruger1> Ja det må man sige :-)
<jarlen> held og lykke med at lave perfekt input til en algoritme du ikke kender, og som sandsynligvis er ændret inden du launcher
<[dmp]> jarlen: det er nemt. Man finder bare det mest optimale - så er den i vinkel. Jeg er sikker på at en overbetalt søgemaskinesalgoritme-gætter gerne vil lade sig betale for at komme med hans bud (jeg elsker udtrykket "mest optimale")
<Ubuntubruger1> Seo verdenen er jo meget interessant - for især webshops ejer som jeg.
<Ubuntubruger1> Vi Tjener jo udelukkende via Google
<Ubuntubruger1> Og det er via det vores forretninger kører, perfekt linkbuilding og hård arbejde lønner sig i længden.
<jarlen> [dmp]: Mest optimale er stadig ikke 'perfekt' :)
<Ubuntubruger1> h1 tags h2 tags, og alt det seo gejl :-)
<[dmp]> jarlen: Aev
<jarlen> Jeg siger ikke SEO er dårligt. Jeg synes helt sikkert det er uundværligt hvis man vil konkurrere på et hårdt marked
<jarlen> Jeg mener bare det er spild af tid at bruge timevis på minimale ændringer til ting der var meget vigtige for nogle år siden, eller aldrig
<jarlen> såsom www. vs. non-www (just pick one, dammit) eller h-tags
<jarlen> og langt hen af vejen, meta-tags
<[dmp]> jeg syntes man ser af og til (paa amino), folk der klager over at de ikke har besoegende nok.. Og naar man ser deres hjemmeside, saa forstaar man godt. Men alligevel er universialloesningen SEO. Usability, indhold er ogsaa nogle parametre der er vaerd at taenke over </rant>
<jarlen> usability og indhold er jo også noget af det vigtigste SEO-mæssigt, så slår du jo flere fluer med et smæk :-)
 * lars_t_h har fået sin Raspberry pi computer ind ad døren idag - jaah :)
#ubuntu-dk 2012-06-01
<Ubuntubruger4> jeg har nu ubuntu 12.04 men jeg kan ikke hente java
<stix> sejt nok
<stix> fint nok du nævner hvilken version du bruger, men du skal nok være lidt mere specifik om dit problem hvis du forventer hjælp her
<Ubuntubruger4> jeg har download java men den virker slet ikke, jeg kører med browser chromium
<Ubuntubruger4> også virker adobe ikke
<Ubuntubruger4> så kan jeg ikke log ind i netbank osv.
<stix> Ubuntubruger4: hvordan forventer du, at vi skal hjælpe dig når din fejlbeskrivelse er "den virker slet ikke" ???
<stix> Adobe er et software-firma og de virker så vidt jeg ved
<Ubuntubruger3> hey, er da nogle herinde som er gode indenfor apache?
<Ubuntubruger3> hvad fejler følgende kode http://pastebin.com/gzYf9gi4 ?
#ubuntu-dk 2012-06-03
<Ubuntubruger9> hello
<Ubuntubruger9> har et problem some er følgende: er ved at installere noget oscam på ubuntu 10.04
<Ubuntubruger9> efter comando sudo apt-get install gcc g++ libpcsclite1 libpcsclite-dev subversion kommer følgende
<Ubuntubruger9> følgende pakker har uopfyldte afhængigheder libpcsclite-dev: afhængigheder: libpcsclite (=1.5.3) men 1.5.3-lubuntu4.1 forventes installeret
<Ubuntubruger9> libpcsclite1: konflikter libpcsclite-dev (< 1.5.3-lubuntu4.1) men 1.5.3-lubuntu4 forventes installeret
<Ubuntubruger9> nogen der kan hjælpe please
<pixiarvai> Ubuntubruger9, det klarer installationen vel selv? .. kører den ikke videre
<Ubuntubruger9> nope
<pixiarvai> vi skal nok have hele output, kan du evt smide det op på http://paste.ubuntu.com/ og give os linket?
<Ubuntubruger9> prøver :-)
<pixiarvai> jeg er lige væk 15 min
#ubuntu-dk 2014-05-27
<Ubuntubruger4> Test
<Ubuntubruger1> test
<Ubuntubruger9> test
#ubuntu-dk 2015-05-25
<Ubuntubruger1> nogen aktivitet?
<themapplz> Glædelig pinse - er der nogen her?
<themapplz> typisk
#ubuntu-dk 2015-05-26
<Ubuntubruger1> hvorfor kan jeg ikke opdatere i dag?? FÃ¥r bare en fejlmeddelse. kan ikke hente pakkedata. kontroller internet forbindelse....
<Ubuntubruger9> Spørgsmål. hvorfor kan jeg ikke opdatere i dag? jeg får bare en fejlmeddelelse. Kan ikke hente pakkedata. tjek internet forbindelse??? Anyone??
<folf> Ubuntubruger9: Tjah, der kan være mange muligheder. Jeg har ikke nogen problemer
<gid3on> halløj
<Ubuntubruger9> underligt. kan ikke lure hvad problemet er. jeg får ikke andre oplysninger end det :/
<gid3on> ?spørgsmål Jeg er blevet bedt om at kigge på en laptop, der kører sidste v. af Ubuntu. Det besynderlige er, at når man tilslutter eksterne drev via usb, så mounter de som root. Jeg aner intet om term-kommandoer, men jeg har prøvet at lede i diverse ubuntu-fora og tampet nogle af de foreslåede strenge ind, uden at det dog giver pote. Så vidt jeg har kunnet lure, har det noget at gøre med, at den aktive bruger (som er adm) ikke er i de
<gid3on> n rigtige gruppe???
<Ubuntubruger9> Nå nu opdaterer den uden bøvl....Stor mystik
<folf> gid3on: den burde mounte under /media/brugernavn/ med brugernavns rettigheder, men det kommer også an på hvilket filsystem der er på disken i forvejen
<folf> Hvad mener du med at den aktive bruger er adm? At det er en bruger med sudo rettigheder, eller at der er en som er logget ind grafisk som root? (hvilket man ikke burde kunne i standardopsætningen)
<gid3on> I egenskaber står der msdos. FAT, går jeg ud fra... Brugeren er logget ind med sudo-rettigheder
<gid3on> Jeg har forøvrigt et spørgsmål mere: Når maskinen booter, kommer der en besked under opstart, hvor der står: 23.606113] systemd-udevd[301: Error calling EVIOCSKEYCODE. Har det noget med dét at gøre?
<folf> Jeg forstår stadig ikke hvordan brugeren er logget ind. Grafisk, og så derefter skift til root i en terminal eller hvordan? Kan du oplyse hvordan /media/brugernavn/disk ser ud? Du skal selv ændre brugernavn og disk, med de navne der er på systemet.
<gid3on> Ok, så brugeren er logget grafisk ind! Når man mounter en disk, kan der ikke skrives til den—dvs. oprettes mapper, kopieres, etc. Når jeg så går ind og ser på egenskaber for disken, står der, at ejer er root. Jeg er en novice, så jeg ved ikke, om det besvarer dit spørgsmål...
<folf> gid3on: OK, så bør det ikke have noget at sige om man også kan sudo eller ej, da man ikke har brugt det (som jeg forstår det)
<folf> Bliver disken mountet automatisk, når man sætter den i computeren? Det burde den gøre. Men hvis du har mountet manuelt i en terminal og bruger "sudo" til det, så er det nok derfor den bliver ejet af root. Prøv at mounte uden sudo. Det burde kunne lade sig gøre tror jeg.
<folf> Mht EVIOCSKEYCODE, så tror jeg ikke det er relateret. Det er noget med hvordan keyboardet bliver genkendt (så vidt som jeg kan søge mig frem til på Google, jeg ved desværre ikke rigtigt noget om keyboard definitioner)
<gid3on> Jeg prøver mig lidt frem. tak for svar! Det kan være, jeg finder på mere, når jeg bliver klogere ;)
<gid3on> NÃ¥ ja, jeg skal lige sige, at den bliver mounted automatisk
<gid3on> Jeg prøver lige at flytte data og så formattere, fordi jeg måske forestiller mig at det kan skyldes FAT-formatteringen
<folf> gid3on: Tjah, når det er FAT, så _burde_ det bare mounte og være tilgængeligt.
<gid3on> Ja, SÅ forstår jeg det ikke...
<gid3on> Der findes ikke et program, hvor man kan se og ændre på fil- og disktilladelser, vel? Jeg er til dagligt mac-bruger, og dér har vi diskværktøj, som kan klare denne opgave til husbehov, men jeg kan ikke finde noget tilsvarende på Ubuntu
<folf> gid3on: Den normale filbrowser kan man da bruge :-)
<folf> Højreklik på en fil og vælg "rettigheder" (på min engelsk-sprogede maskine er det permissions).
<folf> Dér burde man kunne både se og ændre rettigheder.
<gid3on> Ja, det har jeg prøvet, men når der står, at root er ejer, så er alle ændringsmuligheder dimmede
<gid3on> ejeren af maskinen siger, at problemet er opstået i forbindelse med opgradering fra v. 13 til 14. Jeg ved ikke, om det på nogen måde kaster lys over, hvad der kunne være problemet...
<folf> gid3on: OK, men i alle tilfælde, så kan man bruge "chown" kommandoen til at ændre rettighederne.
<folf> Det skulle jeg måske have nævnt, men tænkte det var bedre at prøve at løse problemet
<folf> Skriv novet i retning af:
<folf>  
<folf> sudo chown brugernavn: /sti/til/disk
#ubuntu-dk 2015-05-27
<brk> ?spørgsmål Hej folkens, jeg er ny til ubuntu og linux generelt. Mit problem er at keyboard layoutet ikke fungere særlig godt, dvs. visse teng som fx '/' og '-' m.m. ikke er på Shift + 7 og der hvor man ellers ville forvente at det ville være på et dansk tastatur. Jeg har prøvet at google mig til nogle forskellige kommandoer, som f.eks. apt-get install console-data unicode-data language-pack-da-base m.m uden held. Nogen der har er
#ubuntu-dk 2016-05-31
<benjaoming> In case I ikke har set det, så er der annonceret UbuCon i Tyskland!
<benjaoming> Essen...
<benjaoming> http://ubucon.org/en/events/ubucon-europe/
<benjaoming> Venue: http://www.unperfekthaus.de/
#ubuntu-dk 2017-06-03
<Ubuntubruger3> Hej, jeg har installeret ubuntu på min HP 630 laptop, men kan ikke få WIFI til at virke - og er nybegynder på umbuntu. kan jeg få lidt hjælp ...
<Ubuntubruger3> ?spørgsmål: Hej, jeg har installeret ubuntu på min HP 630 laptop, men kan ikke få WIFI til at virke - og er nybegynder på umbuntu. kan jeg få lidt hjælp ...
#ubuntu-dk 2017-06-04
<ahf> hej
<ahf> ved i hvem, der ville give mening at tage fat i hos canonical, hvis man soeger et sponsorat eller tidstedevaerelse hos et event?
#ubuntu-dk 2018-05-28
<Azytzeen> IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL MEMORIAL DAY PARTY PLEASE NO NIGGERS
<Azytzeen> NO NOIGGAS NO CHNIGGERS BNIGGGASBERE   DMONKEYS
<Azytzeen> YLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOL LOLLOL R YOURMOMISAFATNIGGERYOUR MOMISA WHOREILOLDLOLLOLLOLSUPERNETS ISDDOSPROOF NICEITRYFAGGOTSLOL LOLLOLLOLLOLSLOLLOL LOLLOLKEKKEK KEK
<Azytzeen> STUPIDOFATNIGGERSLOL LOLLOLLOLLOL LOLLOLLOLLOL LOLLOLLOL LOLLOLILOLLLOLLOL NONIGGERSINVITED TOTHEPARTYLOLOL LOLOLLOLOLLOLOL LOLTHISNETWORKHAS FURRYFAGSIN ITKEKKEKKEK KEKKEKKEKKEK
<Azytzeen> YOUCAN'TEVENDDOS LOLLOLLOLLOL FUCK ON THIS
<Azytzeen> █▀▀▀▀▀█ █  ▄▄██▀▄ █▀▀▀▀▀█ ███████╗██╗   ██╗██████╗ ███████╗██████╗ ███╗   ██╗███████╗████████╗███████╗
<Azytzeen> █ ███ █ ██▄ ▀▄ ▄▄ █ ███ █ ██╔════╝██║   ██║██╔══██╗██╔════╝██╔══██╗████╗  ██║██╔════╝╚══██╔══╝██╔════╝
<Azytzeen> █ ▀▀▀ █ ▄██ █▀█▀▀ █ ▀▀▀ █ ███████╗██║   ██║██████╔╝█████╗  ██████╔╝██╔██╗ ██║█████╗     ██║   ███████╗
<Azytzeen> ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ ▀ █▄█ █ █ ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ ╚════██║██║   ██║██╔═══╝ ██╔══╝  ██╔══██╗██║╚██╗██║██╔══╝     ██║   ╚════██║
<Azytzeen> █▀▄▄▀█▀ ▄ ▀█▀▄ ▄█  ▀▄▀▀▀▀ ███████║╚██████╔╝██║     ███████╗██║  ██║██║ ╚████║███████╗   ██║   ███████║
<Azytzeen> ▀▀▀▀ ▄▀▄██▀▀█▀▄▀ ▄█ ▀▄▄▄▄ ╚══════╝ ╚═════╝ ╚═╝     ╚══════╝╚═╝  ╚═╝╚═╝  ╚═══╝╚══════╝   ╚═╝   ╚══════╝
<Azytzeen> WHY ARE NIGGERS SO DUMB NIGGAS BE DUMB HI OPALOPAL KITTEN
<Azytzeen> simon_ TLE FrostEyes_P1 benjaoming Cybergeek ubuntulog pinnerup Klumben Guest59225 KimuSan^ secret
<SikSlayerLCJK3B> IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL MEMORIAL DAY PARTY PLEASE NO NIGGERS
<SikSlayerLCJK3B> NO NOIGGAS NO CHNIGGERS BNIGGGASBERE   DMONKEYS
<SikSlayerLCJK3B> YLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOL LOLLOL R YOURMOMISAFATNIGGERYOUR MOMISA WHOREILOLDLOLLOLLOLSUPERNETS ISDDOSPROOF NICEITRYFAGGOTSLOL LOLLOLLOLLOLSLOLLOL LOLLOLKEKKEK KEK
<SikSlayerLCJK3B> STUPIDOFATNIGGERSLOL LOLLOLLOLLOL LOLLOLLOLLOL LOLLOLLOL LOLLOLILOLLLOLLOL NONIGGERSINVITED TOTHEPARTYLOLOL LOLOLLOLOLLOLOL LOLTHISNETWORKHAS FURRYFAGSIN ITKEKKEKKEK KEKKEKKEKKEK
<SikSlayerLCJK3B> YOUCAN'TEVENDDOS LOLLOLLOLLOL FUCK ON THIS
<SikSlayerLCJK3B> █▀▀▀▀▀█ █  ▄▄██▀▄ █▀▀▀▀▀█ ███████╗██╗   ██╗██████╗ ███████╗██████╗ ███╗   ██╗███████╗████████╗███████╗
<SikSlayerLCJK3B> █ ███ █ ██▄ ▀▄ ▄▄ █ ███ █ ██╔════╝██║   ██║██╔══██╗██╔════╝██╔══██╗████╗  ██║██╔════╝╚══██╔══╝██╔════╝
<Ubuntubruger4> Hi I have a Lenovo 620s pc. I have to install Ubuntu, but when i tried. Ubuntu can not find my hard disk. I think it is something in bios I must change but not what it is.
#ubuntu-dk 2018-05-29
<sbc> Generalforsamling i Foreningen af danske Ubuntubrugere i #ubuntu-dk-moede om 15 min :)
<sbc> Kom glad :)
<ncs> ?spørgsmål. Er der nogen som har erfaring med 18.04, LDAP og local cached credentials?
<sbc> ncs, Prøv at spørge i forumet: ubuntudanmark.dk/forum - her er der større chance for at få svar.
<ncs> sbc, Tak for info. Jeg har også spurgt på ask.ubuntu.com. Tænkte at jeg også ville prøve her!
<sbc> ncs, hvis du har det fint med engelsk er der de internationale kanaler. Der er _meget_ trafik, men også mange dygtige mennesker. #ubuntu
#ubuntu-dk 2018-05-30
<joakim> spørgsmål: hvord opsætter man flere ip-adresser med det nye netplan? jeg har prøvet addresses: [ip, ip, ip] men det virker ikke
#ubuntu-dk 2018-06-03
<Ubuntubruger1> test?
<Ubuntubruger1> hvilken server bør jeg benytter? hovedserver eller dk server? mvh
#ubuntu-dk 2019-05-31
<Kriss3d> er der nogen der har erfaring med at få collabora eller andet webbaseret office til at køre på en alm apache ?
